# A8V Deluxe WOL (Wake-On-Lan) not working



## Lazarus Long (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello:

I'm having a problem with the WOL (Wake-On-Lan) feature in the ASUS A8V Deluxe.

I'm replacing a small PC lab of 20 computers equipped with ASUS A7V8X and AMD Athlon 2400+ processors, with ASUS A8V Deluxe and AMD Athlon64 3000+ processors.

The system requires the WOL feature to be available since the boot process depends on it.

Individual machine configuration:
Motherboard: ASUS A8V Deluxe
Processor: AMD Athlon64 3000+
Memory: DDR400 VDATA 512M (1 DIMM)
Hard Disk: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 80 GB
Graphic Card: XFX nVidia GeForce FX 5900 XT 128 MB
Power Supply Unit: Q-TEC 450W Dual Fan

BIOS configuration (only what was changed from default after clear of the CMOS):
Primary Master: AUTO (others disabled)
Cool N'Quiet: Enabled
SATA: Disabled, Promise: Disabled, LAN Boot ROM: Enabled,
Serial and Parallel Ports: Disabled
PnP OS: Yes
Speech Post Reporter: Disabled
Power On PCI Device: Enabled
Hit 'DEL' Message Display: Disabled
1st Boot Device: Yukon PXE, (others disabled)

This configuration was tested with BIOS versions 1008 (shipped with the motherboards), 1009 Beta 5 and 1009 Beta 6, without result.

The Boot ROM is working since if we power up the machines by hand it will take over and remote boot, what isn't working is the WOL feature of the board. The RJ-45 cables seem to be working OK (since they are the same used with the A7V8X boards and the lights came up at the Switch/Hub and at the board, even when it is powered down) so my guess is with the WOL implementation.

Can anyone help/suggest me? It was a considerable cost we had with the upgrade and now we are stuck with this tiny thing.

Any help whould be appreciated,


----------



## PROUDX (Jan 20, 2005)

*I Got Wol Working On The A8v*

i used the marvell network configration properties in windows xp. i changed a default property of enabled wol from shutdown to on. by default it is off. and i enabled wol to respond to magic packet only. i also enabled wake on pci in the bios.

works like a charm.


----------

